# Health Clearance Provided?



## penfold (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi,
On my IMMI account under medical it says "Health clearance provided-no action required", does this mean I passed my medical or failed or something else?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

I think it means they have received it and you need do nothing more for now.


----------



## penfold (Aug 3, 2014)

Oh, I was hoping it meant I'd passed my medical!


----------



## penfold (Aug 3, 2014)

Anyone else know?


----------



## bhppl (Aug 1, 2016)

I believe it depends on the following message. The title "Health clearance provided no action required" is in a few different statements.
I mean, I had a look at all the possible messages they have in that section, and a few of them have the title "Health clearance provided no action required".

Therefore, it really depends on what they say. For example, under my view health assessment section, I have:

'All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.'

This message seems to clearly state that I don't need to provide anything else. 


I am not a professional or visa specialist, just being doing a lot of research since Im applying for my 189 visa.


Have a good one!


----------

